# Intense Logo/Emblem/Plakette/Firmen zeichen



## Berliner89 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

mir ist vor ein paar Tagen aufgefallen das mein Intense Tazer Ht 2011 *fast *das selbe Emblem auf dem Steuerrohr hat wie ein Dynamics Fahrrad von Stadler :kotz:  nur das die Qualität vom Intense um einiges schöner ist! ( Achtet auf die Flammen und die ovalen kreise um die Intense Schrift)


Warum lässt sich das Intense gefallen? ich vermute mal die hatten das Emblem zuerst ???

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## .irie. (27. Mai 2011)

weis einer was das teil wiegt xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (27. Mai 2011)

nicht genug um es zu demontieren


----------



## krasse-banny911 (29. Mai 2011)

Mich würde die rechtliche Lage hierzu interessieren.
Ist das Plagiarismus oder sind beide Labels von einem Dritten bezogen, der auch die Rechte hierfür innehat?


----------



## evil_rider (30. Mai 2011)

naja, das logo hat intense schon seeehhhrrrr lang, von daher würde ich mal sagen; geklaut bei intense, und zwar 1:1 --> gute ausgang für intense um standler zu verklagen!


----------

